# Problem with stock P239 grips



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

When I bought my P239 it had on some rubber Hogue grips that I dont really care for, so I ordered a set of stock grips from Sig. They came in and I like them, except theres one problem, they're kind of warped.

Is there any way to heat them up just a little so they become pliabe enough to make them fit right?


----------

